# Tamp Culture cart in Reading



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Had a very nice espresso this morning from a new coffee place in Reading, Tamp Culture. They have a cart outside one of the entrances to The Oracle shopping centre, round the back of John Lewis. I read about it online but didn't know who ran it, but when I got there I realised I'd met the two guys at a cupping at Workhouse Coffee.

They roast their own beans, and are serving espresso based drinks with a couple of single origins available (from a Fracino machine and a couple of Super Jollys) and Aeropress. I had a shot of their Malawi, and liked it enough to grab a bag to try at home.

No website yet but they are on Twitter and Instagram.

Anyway, it's great to see a third place offering decent coffee in Reading - a bit of healthy competition is a good thing. If you're in the area, check them out - very friendly service and great coffee.


----------

